# El clares3 es abuela



## torrebruno

Queridos amigos del muldial orbe, y en especial del foro Sólo Español: que se paren los relojes, que brille el sol como nunca jamás lo hiciera, que afinen las trompetas, que templen las gaitas; que ángeles y arcángeles acicalen sus alas, que la buena nueva ya se ha producido: mi compadre clares3, con dos huevos, ya es abuela.

Su hija, mi adorada ahijada, dio a luz a una bella criatura que tendrá por nombre Nuria.

Acudan a adorar y entregar viandas y presentes a: 
C/ Portal nº 4; bajo derecha. 
Recibe: Calambur.
http://sitioculto.blogspot.com/2011/12/nuria-aguilera-munoz.html

Yo de mientras, voy poniendo la mesa


----------



## Colchonero

Imagen de la abuela feliz.


(Enhorabuena, amigazo)


----------



## torrebruno

No, no no. ¡Ése es el abuelo!


----------



## Vampiro

Qué belleza de criatura...
Con este hilo me has hecho el día amigazo.  Gracias por compartirlo.
Mis felicitaciones a los padres y al abuelo, que deben estar felices.
Un gran abrazo.
_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Mi más sincera felicitación a nuestro compañero ' abuela clares ', y cómo no, a los padres de la niña y demás familia.
Imagino que tener nietos debe de ser parecido a tener hijos, incluso más profundo el sentimiento.
Salut para disfrutar de tan maravillosa criatura.


----------



## Peón

Gracias por la invitación.
Hermosa niña. ¡Qué ojazos! 
Felicitaciones al amigo José y a los padres de esa belleza.
Ya estoy sentado a la mesa, así que espero a los otros invitados.
Un gran abrazo a todos.


----------



## Jonno

Mi enhorabuena a toda la familia 

Si queréis regalarles algo, pañales.
No se os ocurra llevarles mirra, que nadie sabe para qué sirve.


----------



## Peón

Mirra no. Menos incienso. Pero un poco de oro (preferente mexicanos o libras esterlinas) no vendría mal. Creo que el indicado para ello es el padrino, don *torrebruno*.


----------



## clares3

Queridos todos:
Lo de ser abuela me tiene sorprendido. Después de tanto criar ver ahora a mis hijas criando es fantástico.
Para abril seré abuela otra vez, esta vez de mi hija Jota (maría Jesús) que se casó con un vikingo y me va a dar una nieta elfa que ya veréis.
Muchas gracias a todos y me alegro de recuperar la realción con este foro que había perdido últimamente por razones profesionales.
Por cierto, sé que Colchonero está también de celebración; ayer cumplió su pequeña cuatro años (se le ha hecho una mujer). Felicidades también para él y los suyos y FELIZ NAVIDAD a todos.
Hasta muy pronto


----------



## clares3

Esa abuela se está fumando un porro, me temo, aunque bien podría ser yo, efectivamente.
Gracias por vuestras intervenciones, tan cariñosas. Hasta los más duros (Vampiro) se resblandecen con los críos pequeños.
Aclaro: mi hija se llama Ana, terminó su carrera (INEF) en Santiago de Chile y no se casó con un chileno de milagro. La nieta sí se llama Nuria y la que viene (la vikinga) se llamará Matilde.
Estoy que no me encuentro de feliz con mi nieta y media.
Besos para todos


----------



## Calambur

Aquí un regalito para *clares*, no vaya a ser que babee sobre los expedientes...

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Felicidades, agüela! Una niñas preciosas (ambas). Aquí va mi regalo: una balada que me encanta y que es ontopic, A Child Is Born, en una versión con dos pesos pesados.

Un abrazo


----------



## clares3

Muhcas gracias de nuevo a todos y al maestro Lurrezko por la preciosa balada.


----------



## miguel89

¡Qué buena noticia!
Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Pixidio

Gracias por la invitación Terrebruno.  

¡Muy lindas, tanto la hija como su madre! Te has esforzado para hacerlas clares (eso es lo que dice mi madre cada vez que ve a un niño lindo, ni te cuanto qué es lo que dice cuando ve un niño feo) ¡Muchas felicidades a tu familia y a nuestro colega trasandino!

Un abarazo a todos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Enhorabuena a toda la familia, ¡qué maravilla!

Un abrazo.
Martine


----------



## swift

¡Qué dichosa ocasión es ésta! ¡Cuánta felicidad para toda la familia! Me alegro mucho por ti, José, y por tu hija. Se ve que todos conforman una familia muy bonita. También te felicito por el próximo nacimiento de Matilde, quien sin duda colmará tu hogar de gozo y luz.

Cuídense mucho todos y a disfrutar de tu abuelitud (¿? ).

Un abrazo grande,


José


----------



## duvija

A ver si sale esto. Al menos, la intención era la última de esa página, pero no logro que entre sola...

Felicitaciones a abuelo/a Clares, y a Vampiro futuro padre! (te limarás los colmillos, no?)


----------



## duvija

Cintia&Martine said:


> Enhorabuena a toda la familia, ¡qué maravilla!
> 
> Un abrazo.
> Martine



Repito mis felicitaciones! (creo que mandé algo que no llegó...)


----------



## Pinairun

¡Por fin noticias buenas para leer!
Sí, ya sé que todos los días nacen niños, pero de los cercanos uno se alegra más.
Mis felicitaciones a los que estáis viviendo estos momentos, abuelos o nuevos papás.
Tengo que confesarlo. No sabéis la envidia que me dais. 

¡Mucha salud para criarlos!


----------



## clares3

swift said:


> Me alegro mucho por ti, José, y por tu hija. Se ve que todos conforman una familia muy bonita. También te felicito por el próximo nacimiento de Matilde, quien sin duda colmará tu hogar de gozo y luz. Cuídense mucho todos y a disfrutar de tu abuelitud (¿? ).


Me tenéis conmovido. Hay que ver lo que alegra que nazca un pequeñajo más. Resulta expansivo quizás para remediar lo expansivo que es también el dolor. Pero ahora estamos de celebración y creo que el protagonismo se lo ha de llevar el pequeño vampiro, que está ya en puertas. Mi nieta será casi una mujer para cuando nazca ese pequeño


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Clares. En estos casos se suele decir "espero que todo haya salido bien", pero está claro que aquí no hace falta , porque se las ve geniales a las dos. Pues eso disfruta de tu "abuelitud", que ahora es el momento (luego te empezarán a pedir dinero ).

Un abrazo.


----------



## clares3

Gracias, Antpax. Y para cuando empiecen a pedir dinero las desviaré al tío Antpax, el de Madrid


----------



## Colchonero

Ahí, ahí, que Antpax tiene acciones en todas las cerveceras y no se gasta el dinero que tiene ni bebiéndoselo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Querido primo....

ya te dí la enhorabuena y fui agraciada con poder observar el rostro de tan bella criatura (ambas criaturas). Me hace feliz tu felicidad, me hace sonreír tu sonrisa, me serena tu serenidad y sabes que por aquí, por allá y/o acullá, tu prima ríe contigo cuando eres feliz. Así que...no te digo nada más, salvo que la comida la pagas tú 

Un fortísimo abrazo de tu amiga que te quiere.


----------



## Vampiro

Este hilo es puro amor...
¿Qué, no hay nadie con ganas de discutir en este foro?

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Cierto, esto parece el foro de puntodecruz.com. Yo discrepo, no sé bien de qué, pero esto es intolerable. Espera más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Felicidades a ambos, a José por su abuelidad/abuelez, ya consumada, y a Eduardo por su futura paternidad/paternez.
Este foro rezuma baba por tos laos.

Y a todos, ¡FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PRÓSPERO *D*AÑO NUEVO!

(y mucha salud, porque como haya que confiar en la lotería, vamos daos).


----------



## swift

Concuerdo con Vivi. Me faltó imaginación. 

Feliz abuelazgo entonces.

Y felicidades también a ti, Eduardo.


----------



## clares3

Este hilo no es sino el comienzo de otro mucho más largo y sentido que se producirá a finales de febrero cuando nazca el vampirito/nosferatito y entonces tengamos que hacer algo más gordo para celebrarlo.
Y por una vez en la vida del foro, me alegro de las ternuras que me estáis echando. ¿Qué os parece lo de la Prima Facie? ¿No es un encanto esa criatura? (vale, la comida la pago yo)
En cuanto a abuelez, abuelazgo, abuelitud y similares no sé por cuál decantarme. Por Murcia, los vecinos valencianos nos pegaron lo de llamar yayo al abuelo. ¿Yayez? Suena feo; prefiero la perifrástica: el Clares (Gatorrante, Gatotumbao, etc) se ha hecho un yayo de cuerpo entero. Y mi nieta feliz, mamando y engordando como si las cosas no fueran con ella.
Lamento no encontrar un emoticón con babero (el que me regaló Calambur) para ilustrar la situación.


----------



## Mate

Si quieren discutir, aquí estamos para plantaros cara. Todo lo que va de abuelez, abuelitud, abuelismo, abuelazgo, abuelosofía y tal, debe ser tratado DE A UN TEMA POR VEZ en el "Sólo Español". Este hilo está dedicado a celebrar la abuelosidad del querido amigo Clares. 

¡Enhorabuena, José, Ana y Nuria!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias a todos, pero no quiero “colarme” en este hilo.
La festejada es la bellísima nieta de Clares.
Nosferatutito también les agradece los saludos y el cariño.
_


----------



## Mate

Para los que deseen congratular a Vampiro por su Nosferatutito => http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2320260


----------



## Calambur

No sé qué pasó pero se me borró un mensaje. Decía allí, *Mate*, que mi intención no era discutir en serio, sino sólo una broma, para molestar un poquito, por esto de que el hilo viene tan tierno.


----------



## Mate

Calambur said:


> No sé qué pasó pero se me borró un mensaje. Decía allí, *Mate*, que mi intención no era discutir en serio, sino sólo una broma, para molestar un poquito, por esto de que el hilo viene tan tierno.


Tu post no se perdió. Está aquí. 

Ojo que ahora va a venir un moderador y te va a borrar alguno de los dos aduciendo regla 2.


----------



## ACQM

Clares, voy tarde, muy tarde. Pero es que he estado de vacaciones y en casa no entro en el foro  ¡Muchísimas felicidades! ¡Qué cosita más bonita! Felicidades ¿abuela? (creo que me he perdido algo) Feliz Año y salud para abuelear a gusto.

PD Bonito nombre catalán el de la peque. Por cierto, significa lugar entre montañas.


----------



## clares3

ACQM said:


> Clares, voy tarde, muy tarde. Pero es que he estado de vacaciones y en casa no entro en el foro  ¡Muchísimas felicidades! ¡Qué cosita más bonita! Felicidades ¿abuela? (creo que me he perdido algo) Feliz Año y salud para abuelear a gusto. PD Bonito nombre catalán el de la peque. Por cierto, significa lugar entre montañas.


NUnca es tarde, querido ACQM. Lo de abuela es una broma: dado que lo que me ha nacido es una nieta supongo que, técnicamente, soy abuela y no abuelo, que es lo que me cuadra. Pero igual de encantado.
Feliz año y hasta pronto.


----------



## utrerana

Nunca me acuerdo de mirar  esta apartado y mira por donde el alegrón que me he llevado ¡Pero que guapas son madre e hija! Felicitaciones a  la madre y a tí Clares porque esa nietecita lleva tus genes, eso sí mejoraos, no creo que seas tú tan guapo como ella  y ya sabes que todo evoluciona...
Ahora queremos el diario de abuela: Mi nieta ha llorado, le ha salido un diente, le he hecho 272635464 fotos... ¡cosas de abuelos! Y recuerda, los abuelos están para mimar, deja otros menesteres para los padres,tu a comprarle chuches jejejejeje.
(¡Me voy a comprarme el traje para el abutizo y a pedir hora en la pelu!)
¡Un besito y disfruta todo lo que puedas de él abuelazo!


----------



## utrerana

¡Ojú! ¡Se me olvidó felicitar al padre!!


----------



## clares3

Muchas gracias, querida Utrerana.
Transmito tus felicitaciones a toda la familia a la espera de que en abril se repita el milagro con otra de mis hijas.
Un abrazo, felices Reyes y feliz año en general.


----------



## Cute Kirby

Muchas felicidades. Que Dios te bendiga a ti y a tu familia.


----------



## clares3

Muchas gracias, CK, y hasta pronto en el foro.
José (Clares3)


----------



## Prima Facie

¿Cómo se presenta la llegada de "la Vikinga"? ¿Todo en orden?
Abrazo


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos, hola Prima.
La vikinga configura ya una barriguita graciosísima de cinco meses; su llegada está prevista para abril y cuento incluso con una ecografía bastante detallada. Así que en nada seré "abuela" por segunda vez.
Muchas gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## Namarne

Enhorabuena, Clares, un poco tarde pero seguro que la alegría aún dura. Se prevé una segunda tanda.  
Saludos y felicidades. 
J


----------



## clares3

Muchas gracias, Namarne, y sí, hay una segunda nieta vikinga prevista para abril. Ya os contaré y lo celebramos de nuevo.
Un abrazo
José


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No entendí nada: ¿una abuela va a parir una vikinga?
Lo que sea, felicidades.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo tampoco entiendo nada. Debe ser que a la abuela le flaquea la neurona. Esperemos que lo de vikinga sea por el pelo rubio y los ojos azules, no por una inclinación insana hacia el color blanco y el fútbol tramposo.


----------



## clares3

Queridos Juan Jacobo y Colchonero:
Otra de mis hijas, casada con un  vikingo y residente en Horten (Noruega) va a parir en el próximo mes de abril, de ahí que estemos esperando a mi nieta vikinga que si se parece al padre será altísima, pelirroja y con los ojos de ese azul que ni por España ni por Sudamética es frecuente.
En cuanto a Colchonero, enhorabuena por la marcha que esté tomando el Atlético, querido.
Saludos a todos y gracia por vuestra participación.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, bueno, eso lo cambia todo. Un brindis como corresponde y con lo que corresponde.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y un solomillo de reno, que el aquavit en ayunas es muy traicionero.


----------



## Colchonero

Madredelamorhermoso, sólo con mirar la foto te sube el colesterol.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué dices, inconsciente. La carne de reno es sanísima. Mira Amundsen, que la consumió desde bebé y se plantó en el Polo Sur como Pedro por su casa.


----------



## Colchonero

Eso fue porque desayunaba Chokocrispis (de Kellogs, claro está) mojados en aquavit.


----------



## duvija

Creo que esos comían solamente arenques. Marinados en vino, y en tarros de crema ácida. Ay.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos.
Eatuve en Noruega y probé algunas especialidades. La carne de reno sabía a pavo pero la de ballena estaba riquísima. Lo siento por Calambur que lo mismo se enfada pero es así.
El día en que nazca la vikinga organizamos una fiesta nórdica dirigida por Torrebruno, que es el más nórdico de todos 
Gracias por vuestro interés. Voy a ver si le envío otra fotografía a Vivi para que veáis cómo ha engordado mi nieta a razón de 300 grqamos por semana y esos sólo a base de teta. Dentro de poco la tenemos en el foro metiendo la pata como su abuelo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

clares3 said:


> Hola a todos.



¿Comiste ballena?
¡Uy!
Estoy con calambur.
Preferiría, como en Astérix et les Vikings, el nec plus ultra de la cocina escandinava: *La crème à la crème!*


----------



## Prima Facie

¿¡Que comiste ballena?! Aquí una ahorrando toda su vida para irse a Japón a ca*arse en todos los asesinos de ballenas y tú, mi _queridérrimo_ Clares3 comes ballena?!?!?!
¿Te debía una comida? Espero empieces a tener claro que la vas a pagar tú y que tendrás que aguantar mi perorata anti-caza-indiscriminada-sangrienta-repugnante-de-ballenas.

Dime que te gustan los toros y ya me caigo de espaldas


----------



## Colchonero

(Pss. Fue novillero. )


----------



## Prima Facie

Colchonero, espero en ese caso le dieran un rabo (lo siento, me lo has puesto en bandeja)
Ahora viene cuando un moderador me banea, seguro.

Y en otro orden de cosas...¿Pepe ha dormido bien?


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> (Pss. Fue novillero. )



Le llamaban Carnicerito de Tromsø, para más señas.


----------



## Prima Facie

Hilarante, Lurrezko :-D


----------



## clares3

Haya paz, queridos, y sobre todo querida Prima:
Primero: para cuando yo llegué a Noruega la ballena ya estaba muerta y no podéis imaginar lo normal que es por allí comer carne de ballena, supongo que cazada legalmente aunque nos reviente a muchos, incluso a mí.
Segundo: peor me pareció lo de la carne de reno, que tuve la sensación de estar comiéndome al pobre reno Rodolfo, pero esa carne no me gustó especialmente; la de ballena sí. Imaginad un maífero sin grasa alguna, tierna como la de buey, muy especiada, en salsa...
Tercero: querida Prima, ya desde que nació  mi nieta estaba claro que la comida corría de mi cuenta así que no me vengas ahora con que cambian las tornas; las tornas estabn donde tenían que estar y la cuenta va a ser mía.
Cuarto: no fui novillero, como apunta Colchonero pese a la buena racha en que está su Atlético de Madridn, ni me gustan los toros (tampoco soy abolicionista). Lo del rabo, puede, por aquello que dijo aquel: a mí nunca me han dado por ..... ni me van a volver a dar
Quinto y útlimo: a quien temo de verdad, más que a un mod que nos banee, es a Calambur cuando se entere. Y mira que la quiero yo pero sé que se va a poner hecha una fiera ya ya no querrá poner más fotos de Nuria en su blog. En fin, lo soportaré.
Un abrazo a todos y procurad que se os olvide lo de la pobre ballena. La próxima vez que vaya (en abril para el nacimiento de mi nieta vikinga) haré una huelga, desnudo entre el hielo, y protestaré acremente por el ballenicidio. Me temo que no me harán ni caso pero os prometo que lo haré.
(Lo de Pepe, querida Prima, ha sido un golpe muy, muy bajo)


----------



## clares3

Con las prisas se me ha escapado el maestro Lurrezko y su carnicerito. En buena hora os dije lo de la ballena. La próxima vez, copos de arroz y agua de deshielo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Disculpa si me pongo soez, sabes que sólo hay dos cosas que hagan que mi ira salga de paseo y ésta es una de ellas. Estoy por formar una plataforma con Calambur.

Por Dios, por favor, o por dinero si quieres, cuando estés en plena mono-manifestación de semejante guisa, hazte una foto, prometo ponerla en mi blog 

¿Te he dicho que yo siempre como con Boëllinger? 

¿Golpe bajo? Disculpas entonces, me debí perder por las partes nobles por lo que veo :-D Concédeme la pequeñísima licencia de ser "mala" de vez en cuando. Eso sí, era en tono jacarandoso. No obstante, si le ha molestado a Colchonero, que espero que no, mis disculpas por delante. 

Abrazo


----------



## Colchonero

¿Molestarme? Todo lo contrario 

Me adhiero a la solicitud de reportaje fotográfico. Ya imagino un magnífico hilo en este Café cochambroso: *La abuela Clares desnuda*.


----------



## clares3

¿Es que iba para Colchonero la puya? Creí que abusabas de mi nombre, querida. A lo mejor me he perdido algo por no ser aficionado al fútbol.
Por mi parte sabes que estás perdonada de antemano.
Y haced el favor de retomar el hilo y manteneros atentos a mi nieta, que engorda a razón de 300 gramos por semana pero ya no me atrevo a pedirle a Calambur que cuelgue fotos


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> *La abuela Clares desnuda*.


Puedo conseguir un maestro medallero para que nos moldee algunas piezas de colección de la abuela que se desnuda por las ballenas. Ofrézcome asimismo a crear una página en _Facebook_ y a generarle mucha publicidad viral en _Twitter_ (@abuelaenpelotas).


----------



## Prima Facie

Swift, eres mi héroe :-D

Clares, jamás osaría llamarte Pepe. Lo pregunto por cierto jugador del Real Madrid que presuntamente usa de un juego un tanto....¿sucio?....y le preguntaba a Colchonero si ayer la conciencia de Pepe le dejó dormir. 
¿Cómo osaría yo preguntarte por tus sueños? Sueños...desnudo...blogs...facebook...todo junto empieza a darme miedo....


----------



## swift

La abuela capturada en pleno entrenamiento.


----------



## clares3

La que se ha formado tontamente.
En cuanto al hilo: mi nieta Nuria ni come ballena ni toma leche de ballena.
Yo, pensando en Pep Guardiola sin recordar que esta mañana, en una barra de bar, alguien ha comentado algo sobre un tal "Pepe asesino". Voy a mirar en internet a ver si me entero del asunto.
Bien, veo que lo de la abuela protestando ha cuajado. Preparaos que a los 57 años tengo, sin duda, el mejor desnudo que podáis imaginar pues ya sabéis que esa es la edad cumbre en materia de potencia sexual. 
Y todo por las ballenitas de mis amores... Y al pobre reno que le den (repasad el solomillo que envío el maestro Lurre)


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¿Molestarme? Todo lo contrario
> 
> Me adhiero a la solicitud de reportaje fotográfico. Ya imagino un magnífico hilo en este Café cochambroso: *La abuela Clares desnuda*.



Anda que si sacan la foto en la prensa va a quedar bien con los consuegros, con lo luteranos que son los noruegos. Un abuela ex banderillera que se pasea en cueros por los fiordos. Una joya, vaya.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Un abuela ex banderillera que se pasea en cueros por los fiordos.



Y que además se come crudas a las pobres ballenas. El sacamantecas, mismamente.


----------



## Prima Facie

He soñado que me comía a Clares, que una ballena atacaba a un reno por haberse hecho una foto con una vikinga. Soy joven, inocente e influenciable, me replantearé si estoy a la altura de digerir estas conversaciones e imágenes 

¡buen día a todos!


----------



## clares3

Buenos días a todos. 
Me he levantado con la esperanza de que el dinosaurio no siguiera ahí pero ahí sigue. Contar lo de la ballena ha sido el peor paso en este foro y eso que no os he contado lo que le pasó a una de mis hermanas en China. La cosas es de familia, me temo. Pero si lo cuento Prima va a tener horribles pesadillas porque, además, tiene perro.  
Hay que armar un hilo para exorcizar la que me está cayendo. Título: ¿Es caníbal Clares3?
En lo que respecta a la abuela protestando sin sombrero hasta los pies, sigue en marcha. Quiero entrar en el Hall of Fame de las abuelas golfas y protestonas.
Luego os veo.


----------



## Prima Facie

El peor paso en este foro será que quien tú ya sabes lea lo de la ballena, mi estimado...

Puedes contar lo de tu hija, yo también he comido perro. Menos mal que Zoe no entiende ciertas cosas o habría muchas explicaciones que tendría que darle.

Lo de la pesadilla fue broma, en realidad he soñado que me enterraban viva, en posición vertical y boca abajo. Vamos, mi pesadilla recurrente. Hubiera preferido soñar con la abuela desnuda, sin duda 

Hasta luego.


----------



## utrerana

¡Ejem!
Como siempre me ha interesado el mundo natural y llegados a este punto, un sapiens desnudo en mitad de la nieve, en plena huelga de hambre por haber comido ballena, atacado por sus compis foreros y desvalido ante tanto lobo hambriento de justicia [ porque clares ... estará muy rica pero pobrecita ¡la ballena!! ¿ no te da nada? ¿ no has visto todas las navidades la peli de salvad a Wily con lo tierna que es la peli? ( ¡anda! he metido la pata! ya le he recordado otra vez lo tierna y rica que está la carne de ballena!)] .Total a lo que vamos, esas circunstancias especiales de un sapiens no han sido jamás fotografiadas, te ruego encarecidamente hagas reportaje detallado del evento, quiero estudiar el hecho desde la objetividad, así que necesitaré planos detallados de todo...
Aclaración: Como una es de mates, he puesto mis corchetes y paréntesis para seguir el orden lógico, así que vayan tomando nota de las nuevas reglas que me acabo de inventar ( seguro que Lurrezko me pone alguna pega...)
¡Besitos!


----------



## clares3

Querida Utrerana, sólo tus palabras me han traído algo de consuelo en medio de la desolación. Lo del reportaje dalo por hecho, pero con zoom y todo, allí, en mitad del hielo, sufriendo por las ballenas y, sobre todo, por la pobre individua que contribuí a insertar en la cadena alimenticia de los _sapiens,_ nunca lo hiciera.
Mi agradecimiento será eterno por este gesto tuyo que honra a la gente de ciencias. Y de Utrera.
Besos.


----------



## utrerana

¡Pero si te he criticadooooooooooooooo!! Mi clares está "espesito"... será que como ya es abuelo... ¡Te tengo dicho que no comas ballenas, y vas y comes!
"Ende luego..." No se te puede sacar al extranjero!


----------



## clares3

utrerana said:


> ¡Pero si te he criticadooooooooooooooo!! Mi clares está "espesito"... será que como ya es abuelo...


En el fondo de tu mensaje no hay más que comprensión y si no repasa el principio: desnudo, nieve, hambre, atacado por compis, lobos... Me ha enternecido tu delicadeza, querida.


----------



## utrerana

Bueno esa parte sí, pero la otra era para decirte que eres un antropoballenatus, un depredatur, a ver por qué has sacado el temita... como llame a los del mational te vas a enterar...


----------



## Prima Facie

Jajajajajaj, gracias por este momento de risas


----------

